# Train travel prices from Utrecht ?



## Runnermu (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there everyone,

Just trying some websites to figure out the cost of train travel from Utrecht to Paris or utrecht to London or even into Brussels. I cannot get local prices..it tell me it will be over $850.return ..Australian dollars for second class for a family of five (one is only 2 years.. So free). This is tourist prices...please tell me, what is the local price in euros??
Our main question is about the trip to Paris.
A link to a website would be wonderful if anyone knows of one.

Thanks so much,


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Should not be that much but surely depends on the time. In quite some EU countries the prices rapidly increase is you book late. Best is to look at some local railway companies or things like eurorail: http://www.eurail.com/ or thalys.com or eurostar.com


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

I went to:
https://treintickets.nshispeed.nl/

If you don't return the same day there's no discount, so you have to buy two tickets.

Prices from/to Utrecht-Paris range between €216 and €448 for 4 adults+1 child sitting on lap.


----------



## Runnermu (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks ..I really appreciate the replies. It is for 2 adults, 2 children aged 10 and 4 and I think my 3 year old is free? Will look at these websites, but if any one else knows the price, thanks!! I will be booking locally (not from Australia) and not travelling return on the same day...staying one night at least!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

To get to London you might also take train-ferry. Depending on time that surely will be cheaper (stenaline.nl) but its more travel time.
I typically get to Paris from liege by Thalys for about 99€. It's all about early booking and flexibility in times.
On the other side with 5 it's cheaper to rent a car and just drive down. Same for London, take a low cost carrier into Stansted or Gatwick from Rotterdam, Eindhoven or Maastricht. There are some flights to city airport but not sure which airline. Typically Ryanair, easyjet etc fly here as low cost airline. Klm has fares from Amsterdam vv for 110€ each.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

One I forgot is nshispeed.nl (Dutch railways high speed network). Found here London vv in jan about 300-500€ for 5.


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

Prices from/to Utrecht-Paris range between €216 and €448. for more information you can check out in paris tour london travel agency.


----------

